# Aquarium worms and micro-fauna exposed



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Well if you are like me and are completeley obsessed with your tank then you too will have fore-head grease on the front glass panel of your tank. What i meen is that while I have been doing some substrate investigation with a magnifiing glass I have found that at the substrate line there are worms. Not planeria a different worm. This worm actually makes a little tunnel for it to live in. 

Well after searching and searching to find out what these little buggers were I came across an Excelent site that explaines all about these little wigglers http://www3.sympatico.ca/drosera1/fish/worms.htm

If you have time take a look at your substrate line with a magnifing glass or with your naked eye and tell me what you see.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Last night, I looked at my aquarium water through my microscope and watched parameciums dance.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

sarahbobarah said:


> Last night, I looked at my aquarium water through my microscope and watched parameciums dance.


lol

what type of worms are you talking about? i have these little white worms... but im not sure what they are.. 

there where alot of refrences there...

-fish newb-


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

i got white worms, redish brown worms. gross stuff until I understood that they were harmeless.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Ryzilla said:


> i got white worms, redish brown worms. gross stuff until I understood that they were harmeless.


ooo lmao i knew they where harmless.... neat sight tho...


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I enjoyed this site.

Microhabitat in an Aquarium


----------

